# Forcing Switch?



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Whatever works for you. I'm just making a point of doing a couple of runs a day in switch. I figure within a month or so I'll be comfortable enough.


----------



## Pow?POW! (Dec 22, 2011)

For sure dude, if you just ham it out on switch for a couple of sessions I think it'd undoubtedly make you better. However I wouldn't mentally force yourself in that you can only ride switch cause in that case you might end up mentally blocking yourself from progressing.

Try it nonetheless though man.

Also give us some feedback after you try it out as switch is gonna be my main obstacle this year.


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

Pow?POW! said:


> I wouldn't mentally force yourself in that you can only ride switch cause in that case you might end up mentally blocking yourself from progressing.


I was thinking about that.
I hope that does not happen. 
After a day if I feel like nothing is changing I will put my front foot back to its normal position so when I ride switch its a choice not a forced action.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

so 2 days after breaking your nose you decide to hit switch hard and jump switch????


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

slyder said:


> so 2 days after breaking your nose you decide to hit switch hard and jump switch????


Yup that about covers it


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

CheoSamad said:


> ...
> I am turning what is normally my front binding toward my tail (true twin) so that I cant ride my normal stance at all.
> Do you guys think this is a good idea? Do you think it will be effective? Feedback appreciated.


Each to their own, but I wouldn't. Just set up duck and call it good imo


----------



## Pow?POW! (Dec 22, 2011)

slyder said:


> so 2 days after breaking your nose you decide to hit switch hard and jump switch????


Hes got dem steel balls man, but in all seriousness I know when I try to learn something new I dive right into it. Sometimes it works out beautifully (usually when I try to learn something on guitar) and other times it ends up terribly (usually snowboarding for me haha) Simply depends on the day.

Just go into it with a great attitude as that will be the determining factor towards your success.


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

grafta said:


> Each to their own, but I wouldn't. Just set up duck and call it good imo


I normally ride ducked out at 15, -15 I was just hoping this would help with my upper body alignment and such. However considering when I got my first starter deck it was set up at 20, 0 for a regular rider and I am goofy footed and never changed it not knowing any better I don't know how well this will work for me but its worth a shot right?


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

+15 -15 ducked on a true twin is the perfect setup to learn switch. You want to work on getting alignment/body position just as good switch. Don't change binding angles... or to put it another way, don't fix what ain't broke.

Leave it ducked and you won't have to re-correct yourself when you change it back to ride your regular stance.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Seriously, think less ride more....:thumbsup:


Can this please be the tagline under the Snowboarding Forum logo? 

:laugh:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

CheoSamad said:


> Yup that about covers it


Ya da man :thumbsup: no way I could do that


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

One technique that has worked for me, is to concentrate on opening, or rolling out, your back knee when riding switch, as your muscle memory from riding normal will give it the habit of closing. A way to force this is to notch your front, normal, foot one degree past duck.

For example, last year was my first big season, and I always rode -12/12 (goofy). This year I switched to -15/15. Then after a week or so in OCT with no snow in sight I figured I better start working on switch, and about the same time I moved to -18/15.

Not only does this have the benefit of correcting your stance in switch, but it also moves your natural riding stance to a bit more forward (think alpine bomber) for speed and steeps.

I've always been a big twin, center stance, matched angles kinda guy, but this makes sense for me. Sticking to straight duck wont hurt.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

snowklinger said:


> One technique that has worked for me, is to concentrate on opening, or rolling out, your back knee when riding switch, as your muscle memory from riding normal will give it the habit of closing. A way to force this is to notch your front, normal, foot one degree past duck.
> 
> For example, last year was my first big season, and I always rode -12/12 (goofy). This year I switched to -15/15. Then after a week or so in OCT with no snow in sight I figured I better start working on switch, and about the same time I moved to -18/15.
> 
> ...


Nice idea, going to set up one of my boards that way. I can ride switch but want to get more comfortable at straight line cruising and might as well start hitting the lifts goofy. Thanks


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Do everything switch outside park and you'll improve fast. Load the lift switch. Skate off the lift switch. Ride down the mountain switch. Dodge kiddies and stuff switch. JP Walker said in in 2009 when he filmed his part for This Video Sucks, he ate sushi left handed and brushed his teeth left handed. Basically, just get out there and do as much stuff as you can switch and you'll find learning stuff in the park switch becomes easier.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Lately, when teaching, I have been doing one footed switch riding; riding goofy with my left foot strapped in and my right (leading) foot free and skating mongo. Now THAT feels awkward as hell!!! I hate skating and getting off the chair switch!


yea that still one of the weirdest things for me, every now and then ill start unstrapping switch just for the hell of it but i look like a total noob when trying to skate in the lift line ha


----------



## roboelmo (Nov 30, 2010)

I would just keep your board the same, and not switch up the front binding. As long as your board is a true twin, riding switch should be fine.

I tried your idea (of switching my lead binding) a year ago, and getting off of the chair lift and pushing with the other foot is a pain in the butt.

Just keep on riding switch more than regular, try going all day riding switch. 

When ever im not in the park, I actually perfer riding switch more than regular now.


----------



## SuperSwag (Dec 30, 2011)

Yo what I did to learn switch tricks is just front or back one onto stuff, it seems scary at first but eventually you will get used to it and be able to ride onto rails switch


----------

